# Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements?



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

http://www.sylvania.com/auto/silverstar.htm 
Cheaper alternative to HIDs? Comments? Pictures? Thanks in advance!


----------



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (aup)*

For clicks..

Before:








After:


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (aup)*

yes, I've used them before and for the money, they work well.


----------



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (Driftin GTI)*

How much did it run? (if you don't mind me asking) And did it make a drastic difference? I want to do HID's eventually.. but not now.. and I don't think the OEM lights are good enough coming from HID's in my old Audi.. Opinions greatly appreciated! Thanks!
A


----------



## Kem (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (Driftin GTI)*

I got the silverstar H7's and they were a big improvement over stock. Few months later I wanted brighter fogs so I tried the Philips Blue Vision H3's (GTI Fogs) and damn are those things really white. Much whiter then my silverstars in H7. Now I have never compared silverstar H7's to the Philips H7, but from my experience with the Philips fogs, when my silverstars burn out Im going all philips!


----------



## GREGSGTI 1.8T (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (aup)*

I have read all positive comments regarding
Silver Stars
however they will not duplicate HID output
Apples to Oranges you know








here is a pic borrowed from another thread......... hungalicious Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (Kem)*

Thanks man! I don't have fogs.. I'm looking on Phillips site now.. gracias!


----------



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (GREGSGTI 1.8T)*

So those are the Silverstar's on the right? It's a difference.. I'm not ready to drop the jang on real HID's yet.. just want better clarity at night for now.. now, after the bigger turbo.. I'll get the HID's.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (aup)*

Just switched recently. 
They were about $19 each but had a $5 mail-in rebate for the pair so about $35 total.
I'd say only a little brighter but vision is quite a bit clearer. The white really looks nice. You can tell the difference easy.
*OEM on an '03* 








*Silverstar 9007ST*








*Edit:* Yeah, my lenses were quite dirty 


_Modified by Jetta_1.8Tip at 7:48 PM 1-7-2004_


----------



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Awesome! Thanks a lot!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## excalvwbora (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

i think they look yellow. i had these i thought they were [email protected] I just got Lexus hids instead.


----------



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (excalvwbora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excalvwbora* »_i think they look yellow. i had these i thought they were [email protected] I just got Lexus hids instead.

Well, for the price.. I might as well check 'em out and see if I like them.. just as long as the roads are better at night.. that's what I care about.


----------



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (Kem)*

Just ordered the Phillips Cool Blue H7's and H1's for my lows and highs (respectively).. thanks for the input!


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (excalvwbora)*

Stock look yellow, I can't see any yellow in my ST's. In fact if they were any more white they would start to look blue.


----------



## Kem (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (aup)*

aup: damn man... you got a 2004 and already have ecodes? Guess your moving fast on the mods eh? Where in frisco are you located? and what color is your dub?


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (aup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aup* »_Just ordered the Phillips Cool Blue H7's and H1's for my lows and highs (respectively).. thanks for the input!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (Kem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kem* »_aup: damn man... you got a 2004 and already have ecodes? Guess your moving fast on the mods eh? Where in frisco are you located? and what color is your dub?

Hey man.. I hate the regular bulbs.. going from an several Audi's WITH HID.. the regulars just don't cut it.. Damn, you're in the area too? I'm by Golden Gate Park.. Fulton St.. and it's silverstone.


----------



## QWIKVDUB (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (aup)*

how do the silverstars look yellow? they dont. silverstars= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (QWIKVDUB)*

I went w/ Phillips bulbs instead of Sylvania.. per several recommendations.. I'll post pics when I get them.


----------



## Kem (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (QWIKVDUB)*

They silverstars arent yellow, they are way whiter then stock. But when I have my Silverstar H7's going, then I switch to my philips blue vision fogs (but no headlight) I see a big difference. The philips are certainly whiter. This is why I think Im going to go Philips when my silverstars burn out.

_Quote, originally posted by *QWIKVDUB* »_how do the silverstars look yellow? they dont. silverstars= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (aup)*

I think I paid a total of $77 from Crappy Tire for a set on my sis's MKIV TDI. Work great, no complaints yet.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (MXTHOR3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MXTHOR3* »_I think I paid a total of $77 from Crappy Tire for a set on my sis's MKIV TDI. Work great, no complaints yet.

If you paid that, then you grabbed your ankles.








I have had the stock wattage "xenon" bulbs that fried my plugs even with a harness, the cool blues, and the silverstars. All a waste of money. Just save up for the real HID, or e-codes with a HID kit.


----------



## vdubinky2 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (EasyNameToRemember)*

I had these and returned them I was not impressed at all.


----------



## 03rabbitgti (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_Just switched recently. 
They were about $19 each but had a $5 mail-in rebate for the pair so about $35 total.
I'd say only a little brighter but vision is quite a bit clearer. The white really looks nice. You can tell the difference easy.
*OEM on an '03* 








*Silverstar 9007ST*








*Edit:* Yeah, my lenses were quite dirty 

_Modified by Jetta_1.8Tip at 7:48 PM 1-7-2004_

not bad


----------



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (03rabbitgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03rabbitgti* »_
not bad

That's what I think too.. especially the cost comparison to HID's..


----------



## doober (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (aup)*

they're great... i like em, i always get people flashing their high beams at me as if to tell me to turn my high beams off, when i flash my high's back they get the picture, my middle finguer usually follows...

silverstars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aup (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (doober)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doober* »_they're great... i like em, i always get people flashing their high beams at me as if to tell me to turn my high beams off, when i flash my high's back they get the picture, my middle finguer usually follows...

silverstars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LMAO!!! NICE!! Always need to follow with the finger!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (aup)*

got 'em, love 'em. put in the blinkers in the front end too.


----------



## the_porch_honkey (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (aup)*

I have a set in my Astro van and I need to take them back. One bulb puts out a good white light and the other has a yellow/orange tint to it. It's not in my wiring or connections either(all new harness and relays). But, the one that is white puts out a very nice looking beam!


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (doober)*

I hope you realize they are doing this because your lights are aimed up too high...or was this message just a troll?
Mike


----------



## Hapa88 (May 19, 2000)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (mhackett)*

I bought a set of the 9007STs for my 2001 Jetta and ran them against the stocks with my dad's professional light meter to see if they were any brighter. I took 4 different measurements from 4 different locations within the beam and compared them against values that I took with the stock bulbs.
*THEY ARE NOT BRIGHTER. * Most locations they were about the same brightness, or a just slightly dimmer than the stock light. The only thing you get from this is a whiter looking light (it is not whiter, just appears whiter) and possibly better contrast on the ground.


_Modified by Hapa88 at 3:08 PM 1-8-2004_


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (Hapa88)*

If people are constantly flipping their brights at you, your lights aren't aimed correctly. Technically, they should be the one giving _you_ the finger.








I've had SS bulbs for a while now running a relay conversion. Nice white light, bright, and good light coverage when properly aimed.


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (Hapa88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hapa88* »_I bought a set of the 9007STs for my 2001 Jetta and ran them against the stocks with my dad's professional light meter to see if they were any brighter. I took 4 different measurements from 4 different locations within the beam and compared them against values that I took with the stock bulbs.
*THEY ARE NOT BRIGHTER. * Most locations they were about the same brightness, or a just slightly dimmer than the stock light. The only thing you get from this is a whiter looking light (it is not whiter, just appears whiter) and possibly better contrast on the ground.


This is correct. They are not brighter. But the color temperature of the light does, in my opinion, enhance contrast. It is also excellent in the fog. Miracle bulbs they are not, but I like 'em.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (ducatipaso)*

I shouldn't of have read this thread. Now I want them for my Rocco. I have H4 Boschs' replacement lights. I assume they are 55/65's? Powerbulbs doesn't say.


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Anyone try Sylvania's SilverStar light replacements? (VWVancouver)*

if youve got H4s, i would look at other performance bulbs, and higher wattage bulbs if you're looking for a lighting improvement. they are 55/60 or whatever is the legal amount.
otherwise, go for it. $100 for 4 bulbs after tax.


----------

